# Labetalol in very late pregnancy and breastfeeding



## Bookish (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm 38 and a half weeks and my BP has been creeping up in recent weeks--both on my home readings and those at the clinic (I have a home monitor as was diagnosed with "white coat" hypertension 4 or 5 years ago). This afternoon the doctor at my hospital's antenatal clinic prescribed 100mg labetalol twice per day. (My bloods today were fine; urine showed no trace of protein in the clinic with the strip but the doctor sent it off to the lab to double check; results not back yet by end of day.)

I've taken my first pill but am concerned at reading in the leaflet that although OK in pregnancy it is "not recommended" to use it during breastfeeding. My due date is in 10 days and I had really hoped to breastfeed right from the start--will this not be possible now? I'm going back for a followup check in the maternity day unit this Monday--should I ask if there's an alternative?

Thank you so much in advance--I read this thread often but have never posted and I really appreciate the time and help you give to all of us.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is one of the most commonly prescribed medicines for hypertension in pregnancy and often women need to stay on it for 2-3 weeks after delivery. I've never seen any problems in pregnancy or lactation. It is all in the NICE guidelines as safe.

http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/live/13098/50475/50475.pdf

/links


----------



## Bookish (Jul 26, 2012)

Holly, thank you so much, it's a huge load off my mind! Thanks too for such a timely reply.

If you don't mind my saying on here, I'm really happy for your recent BFP and hope you have a great pregnancy.


----------

